# DIY cubes



## (X) (Nov 8, 2008)

I have decided to buy a white DIY cube from cube4you.com, but there are so many different cubes. I do not want to buy several DIY sets and build them together, what is the best DIY set? I've heard the f cube is good, is it???

can someone please answer this question aswell: "After you paid , you need go to the forum and pm Administrator the MTCN num and your info " this is written in the payment area when you order from cube4you, do I have to do that to get my order???


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 8, 2008)

f is not the best.
You should read the stickies and they give accurate descriptions of each type of cube and their pros and cons.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 8, 2008)

type A is the best because it is a good balance between good core and good pieces. Other types may be unbalanced, having good pieces and bad cores but personally I prefer type A


----------



## cubeman34 (Nov 8, 2008)

i have a question are these diy cubes from yuga on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Type-SpeedC...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262 the old type d or the new bad ones


----------



## (X) (Nov 8, 2008)

what version of type A should i go for then??


----------



## (X) (Nov 8, 2008)

also, can someone tell me exactly how to order from cube4you, do you have mail some chinese guy that cant speak proper english?


----------



## (X) (Nov 8, 2008)

i did not find a very accurate comparision of the different type of cubes, just chinese cubes in general and then just a comparision of type a and d


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Nov 8, 2008)

(X) said:


> also, can someone tell me exactly how to order from cube4you, do you have mail some chinese guy that cant speak proper english?



No. It's an english website dude :|

Just place an order the same way you do on 99% of all online stores.


----------



## Athefre (Nov 8, 2008)

Just look at the A and F like you do your school tests.

A = an A
F = an F

It's simple.


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2008)

although a D with an A core is very nice  kinda like an A*...


----------



## crabs!!! (Nov 9, 2008)

Athefre said:


> Just look at the A and F like you do your school tests.
> 
> A = an A
> F = an F
> ...



Don't mess with newbies. Please ignore what Athefre said OP.


----------



## fcwy1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Agreed.
B is the worst, C and F are also not very good.
A, D and E are quite good.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 9, 2008)

Escher said:


> although a D with an A core is very nice  kinda like an A*...



Where did you get that information?


----------



## wongxiao (Nov 9, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > also, can someone tell me exactly how to order from cube4you, do you have mail some chinese guy that cant speak proper english?
> ...



lol... wow.

OP, have you even been to the site? And I can't imagine how frustrating it would be to have to deal with a customer in another country who can't speak proper Chinese... Anyway, it uses PayPal, as does CubeSmith (you should definitely get some CubeSmith stickers or tiles...they rock).

I got a few Type Ds. They're quite good, pretty fast, moderately tolerant, some pops (but I guess I get more than most people?) vastly superior to Rubik's brand. However, the cores are not so good. Dae Ja Voo has a tutorial about how to make them better, which I plan on doing once I get my hands on a Type A core. Basically, if you don't want to do some work, the New Type Ds are a no-go.

Finally, if you want a good cube, you should _expect_ to do some work. I found that my Type Ds, old and new, functioned way better after I took them apart (including removing the centers), and carefully put them back together. If you're getting a true DIY kit, it'll be in pieces anyway so you should have no problem building a hybrid (superior) cube.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 9, 2008)

I feel the cube types must match the cuber.
For example,one person might like type a cubes, another hates it. 
Good cube types: Type a - smooth, cuts corners the best of all, but pops often.
Type c - smooth, similar to type a but locks up a bit more.
Type d - smooth, not as good as cutting corners, but locks up a bit more, but alot of people love this cube, its feeling is nice. 
Type e - stickered version - very good cube, but need luck to get it.

Not so good cubes:
Type b - pops and locks up.
Type e - painted version - in my opinion, locks up. smooth though!
Type f - not sure about this, but many people says its not that good.
Type a model ii - locks because of the ridges.
Type a third model - not so sure.
Type a model iii (yes, its different) - its new, im not so sure.


----------



## (X) (Nov 9, 2008)

"After you paid , you need go to the forum and pm Administrator the MTCN num and your info " this is written in the payment area when you order from cube4you, do I have to do that to get my order???


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 9, 2008)

I believe that type F >type D, especially when well broken in.


----------



## Neroflux (Nov 9, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> Type c - smooth, similar to type a but locks up a bit more.



type c smooth? dude, you must have silicone oil.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 9, 2008)

Type C is the worst cube I have ever got.


----------



## Neroflux (Nov 9, 2008)

Garmon said:


> Type C is the worst cube I have ever got.



type c isn't ****, it just isn't a OMGWTFBBQ FRANK MORRIS' cube.


----------



## Harris Chan (Nov 10, 2008)

Here's a new DIY on cube4you.com:

http://cube4you.com/423_New-Black-3x3x3-Speed-Cube.html

It looks pretty much the same as the Japanese Speedcubing Kit cube (especially by its unique center cap). I think it's a good, cheap alternative from the real one


----------



## crazyasianskills (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.puzl.co.uk/competition-s....html?osCsid=89bb6c76f0e729498ff6641c27b0e548

This cube is great. Cuts corners well, doesnt lock up much, hasnt popped once, and its pretty fast. Comes with smooth tiles as well. Also comes in white.


----------



## xchiltonx (Nov 13, 2008)

After reading through both stickies I am even more confused.

Is there a list of the hardware differences as well as opinions on speed?
Something uptodate ?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 13, 2008)

Garmon said:


> Type C is the worst cube I have ever got.


i like type C, with silicone oil aka shock oil I got sub 1.4s Z perms...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 13, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> http://www.puzl.co.uk/competition-s....html?osCsid=89bb6c76f0e729498ff6641c27b0e548
> This cube is great. Cuts corners well, doesnt lock up much, hasnt popped once, and its pretty fast. Comes with smooth tiles as well. Also comes in white.


I concur: I'm by no means an expert judge of what makes a good speedcube but whilst at the UK Open last weekend a few people (whose opinion is worth more than mine  ) were kind enough to check out my puzl speedcube and on the whole they considered it to be pretty good. I also got the opportunity to try out other people's favourite speedcubes and still prefer mine, but then again that's what I'm used to! 

The tiles are great quality but the colours would benefit from more contrast, especially the orange/red. The centre caps would also benefit from being superglued in place as soon as the screw tensions are adjusted to liking. This is a good purchase if you're based in the UK as the postage is more predictable than from overseas -- postage can be a deal-maker/breaker


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 13, 2008)

I suggest you listen to what Harris said... He knows all about cubes 
I don't see why everyone likes type A's :/
Personally, they are my least favorite (having not tried B)
Either I got 2 crap ones or they are not my style. I like cubes without lube too  thats just how I roll...


----------



## Escher (Nov 13, 2008)

cubes without lube? you are mad!
lol not really, each to their own.

in my experience, type does not tell you a massive amount about how good a cube will be.
for example, last night, i built a type (a) for a friend. it does not feel like any type (a) i have ever touched. it does not have that creamy feel that most (a)s have from the very beginning. in fact it is kinda similar to a (d)/(a) hybrid. it turns very smoothly and quickly, doesnt POP a massive amount, but doesnt cut corners too well.
the night before i made a type (b) for a friend that felt incredible. it turned so smoothly, cut corners well, didnt POP often (but when it did, boy did it go!), and generally was extremely fast. i got a new completely non lucky (i count x-cross as lucky) PB of 13.38.
my type (a) feels disgusting, yet my (a) II feels incredible, and there is a general consensus among my friends that it is a VERY good & fast cube, yet Chukk has the identical set up, and it feels completely different (crap for 2H, very good for OH).
my eastsheen 4x4 has been used a LOT and yet still feels much better than my friends that have probably been used equally (now).
the same is true for my 2x2.
i think its essentially luck, and due to most peoples changing tastes in cube, & try before you buy doesnt really apply here.
so just buy loads of cubes! i mean, if you order with a friend or two, it can end up as £4 or equivalent per cube, which is awesome value.
just my two pence (NOT cents - i dont have any)


----------



## xchiltonx (Nov 14, 2008)

> Type A model ii - locks because of the ridges.



Surprising because I thought that the track system is to avoid locking up???

and type A III ?

Also, is A the only one with the ridges?
And how the hell can one core be different from another?
What's with those weird square centers pieces?


----------



## Neroflux (Nov 14, 2008)

xchiltonx said:


> > Type A model ii - locks because of the ridges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ridges to prevent pop.

yes.
material?
exactly!


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Nov 14, 2008)

Umm... a core can be diffrent by material, as nero said.
Type A old cores are made of a rubbery material, the best.
Type A nylon cores are made of... nylon =.="
type D new cores are made of a soft type of plastic, strips easily.

You get the point.


----------



## xchiltonx (Nov 15, 2008)

but I can't get hold of the old types right?


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 15, 2008)

xchiltonx said:


> but I can't get hold of the old types right?


9spuzzles sells the Old Type A cores:
http://www.9spuzzles.com/index.php?gOo=goods_search_list.dwt&gcat=32


----------



## xchiltonx (Nov 21, 2008)

(X) said:


> "After you paid , you need go to the forum and pm Administrator the MTCN num and your info " this is written in the payment area when you order from cube4you, do I have to do that to get my order???



I just bought something on there and saw nothing about the MTCN :confused:
Is it because of the type of payment because I used Paypal...


----------



## xchiltonx (Nov 22, 2008)

```
MTCN = Money Transfer Control Number
```
I see that's only for Western Union.


----------



## (X) (Nov 23, 2008)

ok, thx, btw i ordered a while ago so you dont have to answer anymore, my cubes should arrive very soon, since i tracked them andn they are in Norway(where I live)


----------



## cpt.Justice (Nov 23, 2008)

Yay, we need more norwegian cubers!


----------



## xchiltonx (Nov 24, 2008)

Me too, it's been shipped but need to wait to see the tracking, so it says in my email.

Yay to European members


----------

